# Removal of silastic band through EGD approach



## laurabee (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what the CPT code would be for this? I have never heard of it. The doctor hasn't done the procedure yet but wants to know what the CPT code would be for authorization reasons. 

He is removing the gastric restrictive band through esophagogastroduodenoscopy approach.


----------



## leighswojo (Aug 19, 2020)

I am actually needing this as well.  I am struggling to find a code that would clearly indicate removal of silastic band (believed to be eroded).


----------

